# Canadian Naval Pipers



## Cam (7 Dec 2009)

Does anyone out there have any info regarding Canadian naval pipers?  I know there were two bands a while ago, and they wore the old square rig on top with the kilt of the Royal Highland Regiment, officers on the bottom.  I'm lacking the small details for the rest ie sporran pattern, buttons etc and any info would be most helpful.  
     an ex highlander and ex royal, now stoker, I'm tryng to get together a rig for the CNC.  Cheers, Cam.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Dec 2009)

I didn't find much on this subject but there was this brief passage on one site that mentioned RCN pipe bands.

http://kilby.sac.on.ca/ActivitiesClubs/cadets/Piping/pipers.html


> The Royal Canadian Navy's first pipe band was established on October 10th, 1954, and was underwritten by the ship's fund of HMCS Cape Breton that bought the original training equipment and paid the instructor's fees. In August, 1955, the unit was authorized by Naval Headquarters as an official Navy Band.
> 
> From the beginning, Pipe Major Dey, a reservist who had served as a medic during the war, developed and encouraged his fledgling pipers. The Band made its first public appearance fittingly on Cape Breton Island on the occasion of the official opening of the Canso Causeway, August 13th, 1955.
> 
> ...



Though there was no discussion of any adaptation of highland regalia for the navy uniform, the mention of some of the events in which the HMCS Cape Breton Pipe Band participated provided clues as to where to look for photos.

I found some photos of the Canso Causeway opening ceremonies in which naval pers from CAPE BRETON are included in the massed pipes and drums.  As can be seen they are wearing standard navy uniforms without kilts or other highland accoutrements.

(click photos to open in larger format)








While RCN pipe bands (or individual pipers) may have later worn kilts, it is likely that they would have followed the same practice of similar volunteer pipe bands in the Royal Navy.  Judging from some of the photos (from the same time frame) on the Royal Naval Pipers Society website, they wore unaltered RN uniforms.






HMS Fulmar Band - RNAS Lossiemouth


----------



## Blackadder1916 (10 Mar 2011)

A brief mention of a kilt wearing naval type in another thread reminded me of this topic.  Though not wanting to be accused of necro-posting, a quick google did provide some additional info that I didn't find when this thread was originated.

Apparently there was a pipe band associated with HMCS _Brunswicker_ in Saint John.
http://www.saintjohn.nbcc.nb.ca/heritage/rcn/Caledonia.htm


> Caledonian Pipe Band
> 
> Although in the early years the Saint John Company had a bugle band, today the unit claims the unique distinction of possessing the only pipe band in the Navy reserve. And this is anomalous because until 1942 this band had no official connection with the RCNVR. It was organized in the twenties and gradually came to identify itself with the Company. However financial reasons would not allow the Department to recognize any band as such, although an unofficial connection was encouraged.
> 
> ...





> Simonds Lions Caledonian Pipe Band
> http://www.lionsdistrictn1.ca/simondslions/pipeband.htm
> 
> As an active member of this band since 1946 and having been taught by and talked much to an original member( Pipe Major Fred Hayter C.I.B.D.3.R.C.N.(R)). I submit the following brief history of New Brunswick's first Pipe Band.
> ...




And there is this photo of a circa 1960 RCN pipe band which was found on the RCN Technical Apprentices website.  This band was likely a continuation of the HMCS _Cape Breton_ pipe band mentioned in the previous post.  _Cape Breton_ was the training ship for apprentices.


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Mar 2011)

Love seeing the Square Rig.  The Pipes, now, that is a bit strange to see the two put  together.


----------



## Halifax Tar (10 Mar 2011)

I still maintain square rig for all MS and below!


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (10 Mar 2011)

Now that would be incentive to be promoted..... ;D

I've seen a couple of sailors with cutaway tunics for kilts. I think they were custom-tailored though.


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (11 Mar 2011)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> I still maintain square rig for all MS and below!



No offense intended but why do Canadian sailors look like gas jockeys?  The newer ones still look a lot like the old Texaco jackets.  Something wrong with looking like sailors?  The US, UK and everyone else seem to manage it.  Mind you there is no sharper uniform anywhere than the whites I used to see officers wearing.


----------



## Ex-SHAD (31 Mar 2011)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> No offense intended but why do Canadian sailors look like gas jockeys?  The newer ones still look a lot like the old Texaco jackets.  Something wrong with looking like sailors?  The US, UK and everyone else seem to manage it.  Mind you there is no sharper uniform anywhere than the whites I used to see officers wearing.



The uniform problem relates to the fact, that half the CF has come to believe that if we were to reinstate the square rig, and the old fore and aft rig, that the “imperialists” and monarchists will win, and that we will somehow be abandoning our Canadian heritage and retrograding to our British Colonial one.

Interestingly enough, the USN tried a similar experiment in the 70’s, where they went with the gas station attendant style uniform, and abandoned the Dixie cups and the crackerjacks. However, it was a short lived experiment, as both the Department of the Navy, the Secretary of the Navy and even the US population at large, was thoroughly appalled by what looked like low grade airline pilot or security guard uniforms.

By the 80’s, the USN had reinstated the crackerjacks and the Dixie cups and the rather unorthodox experiment in “new uniforms” was officially put to bed.


----------

